# NPD A Triptych and a tree



## Augminished (Sep 1, 2012)

As some of you may remember, I bought a painting when I was in New York last year. If not here is the thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/192955-npd-awesome-landscape.html

I decided I wanted a bigger painting because the other painting looked funny on a large wall. She had a triptych for sale so I deiced why not.
































I don't know much about art but her painting just speaks to me. What do you folks that understand art make of if it? 

I also picked this up recently: 






This is a local Colorado artist and is a print of his work. I thought it was interesting and I didn't pay that much so I figured what the heck. 

For some reason I guess I am liking trees....


Edit: Third times the charm. Thanks guys for helping to get this sorted out


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Bevo (Sep 2, 2012)

You have good taste in art and colours, your walls and finish of your place compliment the painting or the other way around.

I also like the frames you chose..


----------



## Augminished (Sep 2, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Very nice



Thank you sir!



Bevo said:


> You have good taste in art and colours, your walls and finish of your place compliment the painting or the other way around.
> 
> I also like the frames you chose..



Thanks dude 

The frames were kind of a pain. I was not really sure what size to do on the painting. To small did not look very sharp and no big took away from the art. The print was a bit easier but its weird the frames cost more than the art. Sad world we live in


----------



## skeels (Sep 2, 2012)

Art good.

ZEBOV likes this.


----------



## Augminished (Sep 2, 2012)

Wasn't there a jazz dude named Art Good? Haha I remember reading something about him can't remember what though


----------



## JamesM (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Ashahalasin (Sep 6, 2012)

Not usually all that impressed with art in general but the triptych is awesome.

Very nicely done.


----------



## Augminished (Sep 7, 2012)

How can you not be impressed with art dude? I love art it is just so amazing to see someones thoughts and feelings on a blank canvas. Its like music but instead of disappearing after the song is over it sticks around.

Also the triptych was a bitch and a half to hang. Getting it so they were all level and spread apart the same amount was tough. But I think it looks good where its at.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 12, 2012)

That is amazing.


----------



## TheKindred (Sep 12, 2012)

Both those pieces are really great. Very aligned with my own tastes (which of course means you have impeccable taste...).

Would you mind name dropping the artists?


----------



## Augminished (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is a link to the artist that painted the triptych. Paintings by Yvoni

Her name is Yvoni. I actually met her last December in New York. She is a brilliant artist and has a lot of interesting insight. I remember her relating the skyline to a sound wave. 

I can't remember the second artists name. But if you are really interested I will try to figure it out.


----------

